# How to Setup and Network a PIXMA Pro-1 Printer



## jasonkrasnov (May 28, 2012)

In this article below, Eduardo Angel covers how to connect the PIXMA Pro-1 Printer to an Apple MacBook Pro by using an Apple Airport Extreme Router as well as a PC laptop to the printer.

*http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/pixma_pro1_network_setup.shtm*







Also, here is another article that covers in detail all the steps you need to follow, from opening the box to making your first print.
*http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/pixma_pro1_setup.shtml]
[url]http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/pixma_pro1_setup.shtml[/url]*


----------



## victorwol (May 28, 2012)

Great! Thanks for posting it!


----------

